# Nags Head Rte 64



## tornado (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm going to be in Nags Head in a few weeks staying near MM20.

It appears that other than riding either north or south on 12 the only other choice is to go west on 64 over the Virginia Dare bridge and make a loop on 64 over the Umstead Bridge then east back over the Virginia Dare bridge.

I drove over the Dare bridge years ago and remember thinking it wouldn't be a safe place to ride.

Does anyone have any experience with the route I'm considering, info about either bridge or any other route ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## al. (Feb 12, 2005)

Whenever I go there I just ride north and south on 12, like you said, out and back style. There is no way I'd ride my bike on either of those bridges.


----------



## tornado (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks. 

I was hoping to have an alternative to 12 which is boring. 

Last time I was there I stayed in Kill Devil Hills and was able to ride off 12 on local roads. 

To get to the route I used last year is 24 miles round trip on 12 which I was trying to avoid. 

To do the other route I'll probaly drive north on 12 rather than ride.


----------



## myk (Jul 4, 2008)

I have ridden both of those bridges in the same ride in the past. They are really not that bad. I would ride early, around sunrise. Go through Manteo first to the Umstead bridge, then through Mans Harbour to the west side of Va Dare and back to the beach. From my house at MP 10, about 34 miles round trip. 


Mike


----------



## tornado (Nov 26, 2004)

Mike thanks for the reply.

So I can figure approximate ride distance, what MP is the turn off 12 to 64?


----------



## myk (Jul 4, 2008)

It's at about MP 16.5


----------



## tornado (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------

